# For the people that thought the snakes did it.



## Snowman (Aug 14, 2013)

Snake deaths now a murder investigation

Snake deaths now a murder investigation


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought there was something funny going on.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2013)

"It comes after the mother of the pair posted hundreds of photos of her boys taken last year, playing in and cleaning her neighbours snake cage."

Isn't that like turning a car accident in to a murder investigation because there were photos of the driver doing burnouts previously without incident.


----------



## dragondragon (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought there was something sus about this now three inocent lives have been lost cause of this mans actions


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 14, 2013)

The python received the death sentence for "possibly being guilty" I wonder if........:twisted:


----------



## hunterschamps (Aug 14, 2013)

About time..


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Aug 14, 2013)

Two minute's of Googling will show that the crime scene evidence, and the known attack/feeding behaviour of the species of snake accused of being the culprit, do not fit.

It seemed dodgy at the start, and questions like how a snake of this size manages to gain entry, kill two kids either one at a time or simultaneously , while waking neither, and then fail to consume either victim, deservers further investigation.

Those of you old enough to remember can call me Colombo. In fact, reread my post and substitute Colombo's voice for your own.


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 14, 2013)

This doesnt come as a surprise.

I thought at worse the snake may have used the boys for warmth source but didnt intentionally kill them.

Lets hope the truth comes out and the snake is innocent.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally.
Tomorrow when I am back at work I am going to email all of my staff members with this article as I am the only person in my office not silly enough to believe that the snake did it, even after many explanatory conversations.
What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## Channaz (Aug 14, 2013)

As much as I want to believe this, it is a relatively old article. Where are all the other reports from the five or six days since?


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 14, 2013)

the folks at my work can finally be silenced


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2013/08/14/nb-python-campbellton-boys-escaped.html

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 15, 2013)

Link that was only updated 25 min ago

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Boondocker (Aug 15, 2013)

Tesla said:


> "It comes after the mother of the pair posted hundreds of photos of her boys taken last year, playing in and cleaning her neighbours snake cage."
> 
> Isn't that like turning a car accident in to a murder investigation because there were photos of the driver doing burnouts previously without incident.



Yeah seems kind of a rather long bow to draw. Like a woman dies of a heart attack is now a murder investigation cos photos of her having a big feed on chips were discovered. :shrug:


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 15, 2013)

Even after Law enforcement has declared this a murder investigation, the media with an update in the last 3hrs is still referring to the "snake which killed two boys" (this killer python, not this python believed to have killed, or to have allegedly killed).... If law enforcement has enough evidence to label this a murder investigation, they're basically saying that theres enough evidence to prove that this AR python didn't do it. Bit late for the python who'll never get to protest its innocence.... Sadly, the 2 kids lost thir lives and even if found innocent, so did the ARP....


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 15, 2013)

Hannaz said:


> As much as I want to believe this, it is a relatively old article. Where are all the other reports from the five or six days since?



I just talked to my friend who lives in Canadia (haha!). He said there was a media frenzy the first few days. Everyone was in an uproar. I mentioned this article to him and he said that this was the first he heard about it. Canadia media is like everywhere else, fan the flames then let it die down.


----------



## Channaz (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe in time a more complete version of events will emerge. I hope so.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 15, 2013)

Regarding the arp being killed we do the same thing each time we catch an illegal animal. I have unfortunately slept many corns and one rat snake


----------



## Shotta (Aug 15, 2013)

sooo...the snake did do it?


----------

